

World first as Hong Kong surgeons transplant single liver into second patient - notjackma
http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1617979/world-first-hong-kong-surgeons-perform-double-liver-transplant

======
notjackma
Quite amazing to think that a single liver has helped three people.

 _" Hong Kong surgeons have performed a double world first with a transplant
from one Hepatitis B sufferer to another of a liver that had already been
transplanted once 11 years ago.

Bodybuilder Wong Wan-shing, 37, received the graft at Queen Mary Hospital from
a 60-year-old donor identified only as Mr So, who died of a stroke on October
1.

...

A daughter of the donor, giving her name only as Miss So, said she hoped her
father's donation would make people more aware of the need for organ
transplants.

"My family benefited from an organ donation 11 years ago. I understand the
feeling of having slight hope in the midst of desperation and of being reborn.
It is not only a rebirth [for the patient] but also for a family." _

~~~
maxerickson
Increasingly, single livers are helping two people at the same time:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liver_transplantation#Living_do...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liver_transplantation#Living_donor_transplantation)

